# upgrade reward ticket?



## northnorthwest (May 22, 2017)

Is it possible to use my 1-class upgrade coupon to upgrade a trip I bought with points (acela business--first)?


----------



## AG1 (May 22, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Ryan (May 22, 2017)

Not according to the T&C's:



> Upgrade may be combined with corporate discount, but is not combinable with any other discount, coupon, or Amtrak Guest Rewards® redemption travel.


----------



## Acela150 (May 22, 2017)

RRRick said:


> Yes.


NO! It's not! You can't upgrade a trip for free that you got for free.


----------



## the_traveler (May 22, 2017)

You can only use the upgrade coupon on a fare that you paid cash for. Since an AGR redemption is not paying cash (out of pocket), you can't do it. The only way to get First using AGR is to redeem for First!


----------



## AG1 (May 22, 2017)

Wow , the vote is in and I must eat my words. *I stand corrected !* Sorry NNW for the miss information. I haven't upgraded under AGR 2.0, but I did under AGR 1.0 when station agents hardly knew how to do upgrades .


----------



## Acela150 (May 22, 2017)

Even under 1.0 you couldn't upgrade a AGR Redemption.


----------



## the_traveler (May 22, 2017)

RRRick said:


> but I did under AGR 1.0 when station agents hardly knew how to do upgrades .


I guess they didn't, because you could not upgrade under AGR 1.0 either.


----------



## Ryan (May 22, 2017)

That rule has been in place since at least 2011:

https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1218268-amtrak-agr-upgrade-voucher-compendium.html


----------



## AG1 (May 22, 2017)

The big changes came in 2012 when limits were placed on number of qualifying Acela 500 and 750 segments, elimination of multi-city ticketing AGR redemptions, elimination of upgrades for multi segments on one coupon, and down segment cancellation effectively eliminating short tripping on paired cities . I enjoyed the early AGR when I could reach select + by short tripping on cities pairs riding on only 4 days, upgrading to FC with the purchase upgrade coupons. The agents at RTE readily upgraded any ticket I presented at the window. Only after 2012 did they balk at upgrading multi segments on one coupon.


----------

